# 2013 LT AC Clutch Not Engaging - Need Advice



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you seen a flourescent green as you're describing. That's your leak. 

You could test the low pressure switch to see if that's the culprit. Should have power to one side. You could use a paperclip to touch the 2 terminals to see if the clutch will engage. I wouldn't stick the clip in as that will ruin those 2 terminals Making the plug iffy at best. 

As long as you got 50 psi the system will run. Lower and it won't run.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The very first thing you need to check is the outside air temperature as displayed on the radio. If it's really cold (like -40) the AC won't run. The car thinks the outside air is too cold to safely run the A/C. If that's the problem, you need to fix the connection to the outside air sensor, located in the driver's fog light cover (or where the fog light would be).

If the display is blank, the A/C will run. If it's -40, it will not. The difference is how much dirt and moisture is shorting the plug where the sensor goes.


----------



## Jimmy1977 (Jul 6, 2021)

SaltwaterAssassin said:


> Trying to troubleshoot my girlfriend's 2013 LT. The compressor clutch is not engaging. Other than this, the car operates normally and hasn't had any major service.
> 
> The problem is somewhat intermittent in that about a year ago, the AC stopped blowing cold air. I was out of town for work, so she took it to the dealer for a diagnostic check and was told there is probably a leak and that she'd have to replace the compressor which would cost about $1300. They said they put some freon which may buy her some time. However, on the ride home that day, the AC did not blow cold so we assumed the leak was rather large and the freon had all leaked out very quickly. May of this year it was getting very hot (living in south Louisiana) and she tried the AC and it worked just fine. Fast forward a few months and the AC is blowing hot again. It didn't gradually get warmer. She said it was blowing cold, then she switched to defroster, the damper took a real long time to open then it has been hot air since.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem with our 2013 Cruze, did you ever find out what the problem was ?


----------



## iamdjcharles (11 mo ago)

Jimmy1977 said:


> I'm having the same problem with our 2013 Cruze, did you ever find out what the problem was ?


same here? can we finally get a answer?


----------

